# Dometic Recall



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't know if this has been covered elsewhere but have you heard about Dometic's recall of over 900,000 refrigerators?

You can check at Dometic's website at www.dometicusa.com/recall.php or go to the NHTSA websie website at www.safercar.gov, Campaign ID number 06E076000.

It's a fire safety issue.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

There was a post on this a couple of months ago. Not alot of delatails then. My serial number matched but the date of manufacturer didn't. Thanks for the reminder to check into this again.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It is pinned in the problems section


----------

